# ap racing vs alcon BBK



## wps (May 1, 2008)

i'm considering upgrading my brakes but can't decide which to go for. AP racing 6 pot (355mm rotors) or Alcon 6 pot BBK (365mm rotors). can anyone with experience using any of the above BBK or have tried using both share their experience and give their views. i do not track my car but enjoy spirited driving. current setup is K04 upgraded. thanks


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: ap racing vs alcon BBK (wps)*

go for whichever looks better. it's obviously a bling addition; nothing wrong with that.
i'm pretty sure you won't have issues with fade with either setup during 'spirited driving'.
one thing to keep in mind is pad availability incase you ever want to change/upgrade pads. research which pads come with which kit and find out how they compare.
oh, and post pics when done


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: ap racing vs alcon BBK (white_r!ce)*

IMO, AP Racing is more "hardcore" than Alcon, however I have seen both used in street and racing applications.
Go with whatever is going to fit better and costs less. They will both work just fine, and you will never overwork either one of those brake setups.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ap racing vs alcon BBK (VWn00b)*

I had some fitment problems with My AP's had to shim the calipers so the rotor wouldn't rub. Also the hardware holding the hat to the rotor from "brake pro's" or stillen have serious safety issues, and should be replaced after purchase. 
That and the rotors are cracking (stupid drilled rotors) . About 8 sets of pads, and a bunch of track events on the rotors though. this is the 4 pot AP's btw. 
Never had a brake fade issue with the brakes though the stopping power is unbelievable. Hawk blues, and ferodo Ds3000's so far, the DS2500's can't take the heat. The DS3000's don't last very long. I like the blues better, longer life, better feel, but the rotor wear is pretty aggressive.


----------

